# Solved: Killing a tree stump



## stinger8302

Ok folks I've heard some good ideas on what to use to kill a tree stump I just cut down a tree for my mother in law but never had to do anything with the stump before I've heard to drill holes in it and pour straight bleach in it. I know they make some kind of powder of some sort to put on them. and I've heard to drive some penny nails in it. I just never had to do this before and looking for the best way. What would you guys suggest? thanks for any replies.


----------



## Guyzer

First things first. Never, ever drive nails into a tree or stump. Someone with a chainsaw may need to get at it some day and it could turn into a dangerous situation.

Now about killing the tree. Do you live within a town / city limit? If so do it the legal way and it's something I can't comment on because I have never do it that way. If you live in the country then good 'ol gasoline works. Drill a pile of holes in said stump and over the course of a week or so pour gas over it. Also dig a bit of a trench around the stump and soak with gas off for the same period. Never light the gas!


----------



## stinger8302

inside city limits and to close to the house it's right up againts the foundation of the house.


----------



## stinger8302

with all the kids around the neighborhood I wouldn't feel safe puttin gasoline over it.


----------



## HalTrout

I suggest a pick, axe and shovel.


----------



## Guyzer

stinger8302 said:


> with all the kids around the neighborhood I wouldn't feel safe puttin gasoline over it.


That's why I asked you where you lived so I second what HalTrout said.


----------



## stinger8302

Well if it wasn't between the foundation of a house and a concrete sidewalk that'd already be done by now but I'll just drill holes in the stump and pour bleach in it..seems about to be the easiest route.thanks for the posts guys.


----------



## LauraMJ

Drill several holes in it as far down as you can and pour salt in the holes. 

We've logged three acres (on a hill side so that it could not be stumped or we'd loose too much topsoil) and had to deal with the stumps. Drill holes and pour salt. Best way we've found. Seems to work better than bleach.


----------



## stinger8302

ok will try that laura thanks for the tip.


----------



## cwwozniak

I have known someone that drilled some deep holes into a couple of stumps and poured a small amount of copper sulfate crystals into each hole and added water. Copper Sulfate is the primary ingredient in some sewer line root killers you can find at a hardware store. It is also very poisonous to people and animals.


----------



## Knotbored

I am waiiting for the environmental cops to read these suggestions, wow with these thoughts there won't be any need to subsidize crops, the ground will all be steril anyway.

Killing off the stump depends on what tree its attached to-if its an evergreen (fir/hemlock) it will rot in a couple years, if its a maple it will sprout until you pull the stump out.
But please never never poison the soil. Some future owner might plant carrots there.


----------



## Blackmirror

Cant you turn it into a feature .. i have a tree stump outside my front door to sit on


----------



## JohnWill

FWIW, I've gotten rid of several by first leaving them for a year to "soften" them up, then I drill holes, pour kerosene in the holes (don't use gasoline!) and lighting them. They burn for hours, but it usually gets the stump down enough that I can put a few inches of dirt over them.


----------



## Blackmirror

JohnWill said:


> FWIW, I've gotten rid of several by first leaving them for a year to "soften" them up, then I drill holes, pour kerosene in the holes (don't use gasoline!) and lighting them. They burn for hours, but it usually gets the stump down enough that I can put a few inches of dirt over them.


Its right next to a house John lol be a brave soul who tried that ..

Turn it into something .. a bird table stand


----------



## hewee

C4 works great.


----------



## JohnWill

Blackmirror said:


> Its right next to a house John lol be a brave soul who tried that ..
> 
> Turn it into something .. a bird table stand


Actually, the kerosene burns pretty slowly, it's an easy fire to control. I did this for a stump a few feet from a stucco wall, no ill effects.


----------



## Skivvywaver

I kill them by drilling holes and then blasting it full of spectracide. It is cheap, it works, and it is legal.


----------



## lizard

LauraMJ said:


> Drill several holes in it as far down as you can and pour salt in the holes.
> 
> We've logged three acres (on a hill side so that it could not be stumped or we'd loose too much topsoil) and had to deal with the stumps. Drill holes and pour salt. Best way we've found. Seems to work better than bleach.


 :up: My landscaping friends agree.  
They said to cover it when you're done filling the holes, with something like tarpaper to keep the moisture away. It will speed-up the process.


----------



## Blackmirror

Put a tablecloth on and use it as a very small table


----------



## gurutech

Home Depot sells a powder that is safe for the soil, but will kill the tree stump. The only drawback is that it takes 18 months to dry-rot the stump, so kerosene can be poured on it to turn it to ashes.

A much simpler solution would be to contact a tree service, and depending on the size of the stump, they can grind it down for a cheap price. Then you will have mulch for your other gardening needs!


----------



## JohnWill

Cheap price! My local guy wants $150-200 to grind out a 12" stump!


----------



## gurutech

My guy charged me $150 for 2 stumps... but maybe that was because I also had another 2 trees cut down at the same time....


----------

